# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  GANOOCK, né en 2008.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* GANOOCK
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 *GANOOCK

Un chien joueur, câlin et sociable, doté d'une grande personnalité.*






N° DE PUCE : (à venir)

NOM :  GANOOCK

RACE : RACE COMMUNE

SEXE :  Mâle

AGE (APPROXIMATIF) : né en 2008

COULEUR : beige et blanc

POINT SANTE : Castré 

SON ORIGINE : Récupéré errant, dans la cour d'une entreprise. 

SON  COMPORTEMENT : Ganoock est un chien très proche de l'humain, très  câlin, très bisous. Il semble terriblement s'ennuyer en box. 

Lorsque  l'on rentre dans son enclos, Ganoock est heureux et court partout, se  colle à nous pour être caressé et nous fait des appels aux jeux. C'est  un chien vif et plein de vie. Il est aussi très gourmand. Ganoock est  seul en box, il serait possessif à la gamelle (dans un contexte refuge).


FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS : 

de 4 mois à 7 ans : 270.00 EUROS
A partir de 8 ans et jusqu'à 9 ans : 160.00 EUROS
A partir de 10 ans : 110.00 EUROS

Chien handicapé : 110.00 Euros

Arrivera en France, stérilisé, identifié, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain - vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.

ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal à l'aéroport Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle, le jour de  son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18

*Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption :  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24 
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact de la bénévole responsable des familles d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.29.90.26.68 
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org* 



Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE.

Adresse mail : parrainage@archedeternite.org 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

TOUJOURS AU REFUGE

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## florannie

::  :: Toujours au refuge, un chien de petite taille qui ne demande qu' à etre aimé!

----------


## NinieDeGagny

Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image

----------


## yaelle.licot

Mon dieu ces yeux.....y a t il quelqu'un pour les voir?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Un si gentil toutou, qui mériterait d'être dans une famille plutôt que dans un box!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## florannie

::  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## florannie

:: Donnez lui sa chance, il est de petite taille!

----------


## Vegane7

Je ne suis pas de l'asso, j'espère qu'on viendra vous répondre au cas où le numéro ne serait plus valide.
Vous pouvez toujours envoyer un mail sinon.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> bonjour, ce petit pére est-il toujours à l'adoption?


Ganoock est toujours à l'adoption, merci de vous intéresser à lui.
La personne que vous essayez d'appeler est actuellement en Roumanie. Essayez plutôt ce numéro : 06.73.13.17.91

----------


## anigau

ganoock ton heure est peut ètre arrivée je serais si heureuse si toi aussi tu pouvais avoir ta maison avec les calins et les douceurs que tu attends depuis si longtemps je croise les doigts pour ta liberté et ton bonheur!!!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

> On repartage sur FB !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


UP !

----------


## anigau

up

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## mamounette54

> Pour avoir eu plusieurs roumains de chez Lénuta, je pense que le contexte idéal c'est une vie à la campagne avec pas trop de chiens dans un environnement calme.
> 
> Je ne connais pas Ganook particulièrement mais je sais que les loulous qui ont passé des années en box ont un peu peur de tout au départ, il faut beaucoup de patience et avoir l'environnement adéquat sinon ça peut vite être très compliqué voire impossible. Moi aussi j'aimerai beaucoup qu'il vienne, c'est un de mes chouchous, tout le monde aimerait beaucoup qu'il vienne mais c'est quand même à ceux qui le connaissent de savoir ce qui lui conviendrait et ce qui ne lui conviendrait pas du tout. ça peut toujours être pire qu'au refuge car ils y ont leurs petites habitudes et une certaine routine. Si ils se retrouvent dans un contexte hyperstressant dû à leur lieu de vie, je pense que pour eux ça peut être pire. Et si ils reviennent à l'adoption, leur trouver une autre famille adéquate pour eux, peut être impossible pour l'association surtout si il y en a plusieurs dans ce cas là car ça arrive malgré les précautions prises pour que ça n'arrive pas.
> 
> ça fait toujours remonter le post de Ganook. C'est un super chien, n'hésitez pas si vous avez le lieu de vie bien pour lui, les loulous de Lénuta sont des amours de chien. J'en suis à mon 4ème et la difficulté n'a pas été la même pour tous, un de ceux que j'ai eu, n'aurait jamais pu vivre en ville, par exemple.
> Je vais essayer de voir avec l'équipe de l'arche quel est le contexte qu'il faut pour Ganook.


Merci de ton témoignage.

Ganoock est un chien énergique, il aura besoin de pouvoir se dépenser avec de longues ballades, il est possessif à la gamelle donc il ne lui faut pas trop de compagnons chiens.

Ganoock n'est pas un petit gabarit, il faut faire attention aux photos qui peuvent être trompeuses

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Tout à  droite *GANOOCK*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Agrandir cette image 


Agrandir cette image

----------


## anigau

vite pour Ganoock qui a bien changé physiquement et de comportement je lis sur l'éternité avril2019"calme n'aboie pas quand les autres chiens aboient-attend patemment-plus calme que d'habitude"-18juinest" très calme et doux" le climat semble énormément l'atteindre un tel changement est très inquiétant s'il vous plait laissez lui la chance de s'en sortir une adoption ou une fa l'arche d'éternité pouvez le mesurer au garot pour connaitre sa taille exacte celà pourrait peut etre l'aider

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour Ganook !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ganoock a trouvé une FA et arrivera prochainement en France  ::

----------


## vivie maratta

ENFIN UNE BONNE NOUVELLE.

----------


## Vegane7

Génial !!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ganoock arrivera en France le 04/11  ::

----------


## Daysie433

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ganoock est arrivé hier en France, il est actuellement en FA dans le 94.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de sa FA :

Alors on s'est fait une balade ce matin de trente minutes, il est  vraiment très cool en laisse comme s'il avait fait cela depuis tout  petit.il se laisse très bien manipuler également coupe des ongles et  nettoyage des oreilles bien crades et je l'ai peigné également donc il  est tout beau en faite il aime bien qu'on s'occupe de lui.finalement son  poil est assez propre je n'aurai pas à laver.il ne perd pas ses poils  ce qui est une bonne chose!
la propreté il aurait tendance à lever la patte dans la maison je l'ai  pris deux fois sur le fait donc je pense que cela va vite être corriger.
et  le soir quand je me couche il n'arrête pas de virer dans toute la  maison donc hier j'ai fermé la porte de ma chambre et il a fini par ce  coucher dans son panier.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de sa FA :

Ganoock est sociable avec tout le monde y compris les chevaux et les chèvres! il n'est pas malade en voiture et se tient bien.
j'aimerai  bien pour lui un petit jardin voir une courette car il aime bien être  dehors et aussi il aime bien la présence humaine donc des personnes  retraitées ce serai bien pour lui. C'est un gentil pot de colle.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

Le paradis après tant d'années de misère...  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

ça lui change du refuge ...

----------


## Vegane7

Quelle allure majestueuse... Il a vite pris le rythme de la belle vie  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Ganoock* est parti hier  doucement accompagné par Corinne, il est parti serein dans un champ de  marguerites.
Reposes en paix petit Ganoock  ::

----------


## ondine457

Tu as franchi l'arc en ciel. Repose en paix Ganoock.

----------


## Liberterre

Petite puce 😢 sois heureux au paradis des anges mon coeur 💖💖💖

----------


## anniec

RIP  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

que c'est triste...repose en paix mon tout beau.

----------


## Daysie433

:: *doux repos magnifique Ganoock 
tu avais un regard si doux et implorant, merci à ta fa de t'avoir donné ces quelques mois de bonheur*  ::

----------


## Melodie14000

::

----------


## candynet

Pauvre loulou, tant d'années de misère, puis de refuge, et à peine 6 mois de bonheur dans ta famille d'accueil. 
Repose en paix, et gambade sur le Pont de l'Arc en Ciel en pleine liberté.

----------


## RITKEEDTIVOLI

Je pense toujours a mon beau ganoock.

----------

